# Want a Digital Camera for 6K



## saurabhpatel (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys I want a simple point and shoot digicam with a budget of rs. 6000.
I have no prior experience of photography and all the jargon is greek to me.

Plz suggest me the models available to me (I presume sony, nikon don't come in this budget)


----------



## anarchist (Sep 6, 2009)

You can get kodak digital camera in 5-6k range like c913 with decent image quality


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 6, 2009)

Among all the digital cameras i've seen , kodak is worst (followed by sony). Produces kinda 'patchy' images . 

Is nikon L10/L14 still available ? It was a quite good performer . Or you can get entry level canon A4xx by slightly increasing your budget. Slightly bulky but very natural images .


----------



## anarchist (Sep 6, 2009)

agreed that canon cameras are better than kodak. i have used canon, sony, kodak camerad (only point and shoot cameras)
kodak is cheapest, gives satisfactory results (quality 90/100)
canon is a little costlier, but gives excellent results (quality 100/100)
sony is costliest, results are good (quality 95/100)
So kodak is value for money for ~5k budget


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 7, 2009)

In that price range, consider only the Panasonic FS series such as FS3 & FS5.


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 7, 2009)

Does fs comes in this range ? That'll be excellent buy.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't go for Kodak, you will be disappointed.


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 7, 2009)

Check whether Panasonic FS3 is still available. Last I had seen it was available for 6k.


----------



## foruamit2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Panasonic LZ10 @ 6.7k.. has 30mm wide lenses, 5x optical zoom, manual control function, *HD format video recording. * etc. etc. yeah if low on budget then FS3 'll also be a good buy, but I would prefer LZ10 for its features for 1.5k extra..


----------

